# Anyone Interested In Watching The Royal Wedding This Saturday?



## RadishRose (May 17, 2018)

Not getting up that early, but I'll catch a few scenes later on in the day. I_ think_ the wedding itself begins at 7:30 am EST.

FOX News Channel (FNC) just announced it will be presenting live  coverage of the event from 5 a.m. (ET). Live coverage will also be  available on CBS and its live streaming site CBSN from 4 a.m. (ET), The  Today Show (NBC) from 4.30 a.m., PBS, and BBC America, according to Harper's Bazaar.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2018)

I'll record it...I won't watch it live because I probably won't be at home . No doubt we'll get it fed to us on repeat  for years to come anyway...


----------



## Camper6 (May 17, 2018)

Not.


----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2018)

Yes, I'm gonna watch.  I'll get up early and fix myself a nice breakfast. 

Re: the Markle family drama, imo that half-sister (Samantha?) needs to keep her trap shut.
Also heard/read that half-brother wrote Harry a rather nasty letter about Meghan.  Puhleeze. 
Too bad father is having health problems, etc. and won't be walking her down the aisle.

But mother Doria  seems to be on the ball....accomplished and likeable.

I imagine traffic, crowds, security etc. will be incredible.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Yes, I’d like to watch it. I’m a true romantic 

I’m interested to see how Harry & Meghan handle this and what  new light they will shine on the Royal Family. What direction will they go. 

Plus I want to see what see wears. 
Its fairly exciting.


----------



## jujube (May 17, 2018)

Yeah....I'm a real softie for a panoply of pomp and plentitude.  I'll be in front of the TV for sure.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 17, 2018)

Nope; not interested.   I'm thinking this marriage may be short-lived since there seems to be several mini-dramas swirling about.       The Queen is probably clutching her pearls this week.


----------



## jujube (May 17, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Nope; not interested.   I'm thinking this marriage may be short-lived since there seems to be several mini-dramas swirling about.       The Queen is probably clutching her pearls this week.



I agree. I'd like to be proven wrong, but I just don't think this pairing has _stick-to-it-ivness_.


----------



## Laurie (May 17, 2018)

Already being stuffed down our throats at every opportunity.

A relatively minor Royal marrying some foreigner  in a country church.

Who cares.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 17, 2018)

No interest, but I am sure I will see plenty on the news..


----------



## CeeCee (May 17, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> No interest, but I am sure I will see plenty on the news..





I think it's more of a female thing. We love weddings and a royal one is just icing on the cake.






Get it? Royal icing...haha
[FONT=Open Sans, Arial, sans-serif]
(This was my reply elsewhere to this question) 
[/FONT]


----------



## Falcon (May 17, 2018)

I'm interested  but not gonna set my alarm clock for it.  I'll catch the re-runs.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 17, 2018)

*Not interested in getting up at 4 AM to watch ANYTHING.   But even for those of us not interested in watching, we will not be able to get away from it.*


----------



## IKE (May 17, 2018)

Mama is kinda pumped up about the wedding and like millions of others she'll be glued to the TV watching it.....I wish them the best of luck but I plan to just go about my normal daily routine.

It's her loss but I still can't believe that Meghan picked Prince What's-His-Name over me.


----------



## rgp (May 17, 2018)

*NO* !.....Make that a hell *NO!*


----------



## Lara (May 17, 2018)

Count me in! I'll be watching the already dubbed, "Fab Four". I think they're all adorable.

Probably not glued to the TV, but it'll be on. I'll make sure to see her dress. Her shoulders must be covered unless they allow her to change that so I'm curious about that. Things, they are a changin', so who knows.


----------



## Traveler (May 17, 2018)

Watch some wedding ? Why ? I've got better things to do.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Oh I had no idea her arms had to be covered. That’s interesting. I’m looking forward to seeing  her dress etc.,
I think they make an adorable couple also. Nice picture Lara.


----------



## Falcon (May 17, 2018)

Lara,  What's this about "Her arms being covered" ?   I don't understand.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 17, 2018)

NO,this is a 'overhyped' wedding.It seems there are a few made for TV movies about Harry&Meghan just like it was for Diana&Charles
I recently cancelled my subscription to People magazine because every other week on the cover were the royals,enough already!!!!!!


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Lara,  What's this about "Her arms being covered" ?   I don't understand.



I’m not absolutely certain about this but it might have to do with Royal Family   ‘ediquette’


----------



## Manatee (May 17, 2018)

When I was at Buckingham Palace they didn't invite me in.  Now they will have to manage without me.


----------



## Lara (May 17, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Lara,  What's this about "Her arms being covered" ?   I don't understand.


It means that the Royals all have to be wearing long-sleeves. They can be see through lace but must be covered. But I think there's talk that Meghan might choose to show her arms anyway...maybe gossip or BIG SCANDAL!! :rofl:


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Lara said:


> But I think there's talk that Meghan might choose to show her arms anyway...BIG SCANDAL!! :rofl:



Oh the shame of it all:soap2:showing off her arms. :lofl:


----------



## Lara (May 17, 2018)

haha...I just googled it and the rule might be that the royal *shoulders* and head must be covered in church to show respect...but arms okay? I think so.

But absolutely NO cleavage. If she goes against that then...well, she won't or it's curtains for her.


----------



## Falcon (May 17, 2018)

BARE  ARMS  ??!!   OMG,  What's the world coming to ?  Wonder if our FBI  and/or CIA  is involved?


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

The hats are really something though. 

How does one not find humour in some of these hats


----------



## Lara (May 17, 2018)

Falcon said:


> BARE  ARMS  ??!!   OMG,  What's the world coming to ?  Wonder if our FBI  and/or CIA  is involved?


It brings a whole new meaning to "The right to bear arms" doesn't it?


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 17, 2018)

Meh. I'll be interested to see the dress, and the bridesmaids, but I'll watch the highlights on the news. I've never been much interested in what the royals do.


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2018)

Lara said:


> It brings a whole new meaning to "The right to bear arms" doesn't it?


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2018)

I think it's just the way things were back in the day, anywhere- you dressed modestly, neatly and appropriately when in a house of worship, and many more places besides. No big deal.


----------



## Falcon (May 17, 2018)

:lol1:                Lara


----------



## Mike (May 17, 2018)

Here is a link to the Daily Telegraph and their thoughts
on what the dress may look like.

Please note that Kate had a "see through" lace number.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/fashion...edding-dress-ralph-russo-everything-know-far/

Mike.


----------



## Olivia (May 17, 2018)

I'd have to set my alarm for 1:30 in the morning. But, hey, I've had insomnia at that hour before, so I might try it. What I like is not the "Royalty" thing pe rse. I just like the fact that Prince Harry is being who he wants to be and hell with what anyone else thinks. That is what is most interesting to me. So, yes, I want to watch it.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Mike said:


> Here is a link to the Daily Telegraph and their thoughts
> on what the dress may look like.
> 
> Please note that Kate had a "see through" lace number.
> ...



Thanks Mike
That Ralph and Russo dress is stunning!


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2018)

It's too bad Meghan's father needed heart surgery and her half sister has MS and broken ankle, etc from the recent car accident. But her father and his people don't seem right somehow. Half brother writing Harry that crazy letter, half sister giving interviews? I also heard a rumor that the half brother wrote Harry yet another letter, asking for an invite.

As for me, I'm just wild about Harry!


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2018)

I loved princess Margaret's and princess Grace's wedding dresses


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> It's too bad Meghan's father needed heart surgery and her half sister has MS and broken ankle, etc from the recent car accident. But her father and his people don't seem right somehow. Half brother writing Harry that crazy letter, half sister giving interviews? I also heard a rumor that the half brother wrote Harry yet another letter, asking for an invite.
> 
> As for me, I'm just wild about Harry!



Yes. There’s already the beginnings of scandalous material happening. Regular dysfunctional stuff that other families go through but since they are in the spot light it becomes highlighted. 
I hope they don’t get torn apart due to it. Harry seems ‘over the moon’ in love and it’s so beautiful to see


----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2018)

I saw on a talk show pic of Meghan's cousins arriving at London airport couple days ago - they were not invited to the wedding. I think it was Wendy Williiams who said "What the Jersey Shore is going on?" :laugh:

If they're not supposed to be there, they're NOT getting in!


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2018)

:lol: I haven't heard that one AC, but maybe they were only invited to the reception? Not everyone gets the church invite I'm thinking.


----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2018)

RR, nah. I definitely got the impression they were personnas non grata.


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2018)

Whoa, that's gonna be a scene!


----------



## Buckeye (May 17, 2018)

My son and DIL landed in London this morning for approx. a week stay.  I'll be watching even though it will be really early here in the Desert.  I can nap later.

And best wishes to the young couple. 
God save the Queen.


----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2018)

I'm betting they won't be allowed anywhere near the wedding or reception.

They should have saved the airfare...maybe they just want to talk to some low level reporter.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Here’s a list of recent invites I found 

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/pagesix...is-and-isnt-invited-to-the-royal-wedding/amp/


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I'm betting they won't be allowed anywhere near the wedding or reception.
> 
> They should have saved the airfare...maybe they just want to talk to some low level reporter.



Is this what you meant AC?
"[h=1]Meghan Markle’s sister-in-law Tracy Dooley and nephews dropped from ITV Royal Wedding coverage[/h]Tracy Dooley,  who has not seen Meghan Markle for 20 years, was seen enjoying the  London sights yesterday after flying into the UK

By Brittany Vonow
17th May 2018, 3:35 pm
Updated: 17th May 2018, 4:46 pm"


----------



## jujube (May 17, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Here’s a list of recent invites I found
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/pagesix...is-and-isnt-invited-to-the-royal-wedding/amp/



I checked several times and I'm shocked, just shocked I say, that they've managed to spell my name so badly in several instances. I am simple unable to find my name spelled correctly anywhere on the list.  

Well, you just cawn't get good help these days since they outlawed flogging.  <sniff>


----------



## Lara (May 17, 2018)

Well, jujube, I've got good news for you. You can still join the over-one-hundred-thousand they are expecting just outside the Windsor Castle grounds (wedding is in the St. George's Chapel there) . This must be a nightmare for security.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

jujube said:


> I checked several times and I'm shocked, just shocked I say, that they've managed to spell my name so badly in several instances. I am simple unable to find my name spelled correctly anywhere on the list.
> 
> Well, you just cawn't get good help these days since they outlawed flogging.  <sniff>



They DIDN’T!!!! 
Are you sure Jujube
Check again . :magnify:


----------



## IKE (May 17, 2018)




----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Is this what you meant AC?
> "*Meghan Markle’s sister-in-law Tracy Dooley and nephews dropped from ITV Royal Wedding coverage*
> 
> Tracy Dooley,  who has not seen Meghan Markle for 20 years, was seen enjoying the  London sights yesterday after flying into the UK
> ...



Yeah! I'm sure those are the folks I saw a picture of, and heard Wendy Williams talking about.

Also, a couple months ago a cousin (some guy...saw a pic) said he didn't care whether he got an invitation or not, but he was going to the wedding anyway.  Uh.....no.  I think it was also on WW; Wendy is a piece of work but she has good pop culture gossip (and her caliber of guests has improved over the years).


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2018)

I'm with Camper, C'est Moi, Laurie, Ken, Marie, rgp, Traveler, moviequeen, Manatee and Carol....not interested, won't be watching and have seen and heard more than I wanted to about it already.


----------



## Olivia (May 17, 2018)

Fortunately, no one is forced to watch the wedding. By some of the posts, however, it makes it appear that Big Brother is going turn on your TV at the appointed time and you're going to be required to watch or otherwise end up in some gulag. Lol


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2018)

Don't know if I will watch it or not.  Depends on how I feel that day. Right now I don't feel very interested in it, though.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (May 17, 2018)

I will not watch. I am not interested; but then if the daughter or son of some politician in the US got married I would be equally uninterested.


----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2018)

Welllll, alrighty then....hope those of you who aren't interested won't mind if the rest of us prattle on and on and have fun!  (Might wanna steer clear of this thread if you're really truly not interested... :bigwink: ) 


epper:  :banana:

:bounce:


----------



## Gary O' (May 17, 2018)

*Anyone Interested In Watching The Royal Wedding This Saturday? *

already saw it

back in 2008


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> *Anyone Interested In Watching The Royal Wedding This Saturday? *
> 
> already saw it
> 
> back in 2008



What??


----------



## Buckeye (May 17, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> *Anyone Interested In Watching The Royal Wedding This Saturday? *
> 
> already saw it
> 
> back in 2008



The real Royal Wedding was in 1981 (I don't remember the 1947 event)


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Welllll, alrighty then....hope those of you who aren't interested won't mind if the rest of us prattle on and on and have fun!  (Might wanna steer clear of this thread if you're really truly not interested... :bigwink: )



Just answering the initial question AC, hope all who are interested enjoy the wedding and all involved.  I don't have to steer clear of this thread, I enjoy other people having fun whether I'm interested or not. :love_heart:


----------



## Buckeye (May 17, 2018)

I will be having a proper pot of tea and a few scones since it will be really early.  I asked my lovely Significant Other if she would like to join me, and she replied with a rude gesture


----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just answering the initial question AC, hope all who are interested enjoy the wedding and all involved.  I don't have to steer clear of this thread, I enjoy other people having fun whether I'm interested or not. :love_heart:



:cool2:

:whoops:

:whome:


----------



## Warrigal (May 17, 2018)

I am avoiding all of the palaver being spouted by social commentators dressed in ludicrous outfits that they probably bought to appear at the Melbourne Cup horse race last year.

I would be interested to watch that actual ceremony. I attend more funerals than weddings these days. I enjoy English choral liturgical music and the soaring fanfares associated with a Royal wedding. 

It was said in my childhood that a cat can look at a queen and I can certainly gaze upon the wedding of a prince. Or not, depending on my mood and inclination. So I may watch it live, I may record it for later watching or I may give it a miss. I'll decide tomorrow.

I quite like Prince Henry (AKA Harry) so I will probably find the time just to see him grinning like a fool with happiness.


----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> The real Royal Wedding was in 1981 (I don't remember the 1947 event)



I wasn't around in 1947.

I remember 1981  - Diana & Charles
2011 - William & Kate

Don't remember one in 2008

(Camilla & Charles was 2005 but....well, that was _different_)


----------



## Warrigal (May 17, 2018)

I don't remember the Queen's marriage to Prince Phillip but I do remember her coronation. Australia didn't have TV back then but a full colour film was circulated in the movie theatres and every school child was taken there to see the ceremony. Unfortunately I had a toothache and did not appreciate sitting still for such a long time.


----------



## StarSong (May 17, 2018)

I'll catch the highlights since the wedding will be in the middle of the night, California time.  I think William & Harry are a couple of stellar young men.  Kate seems to be coping well with the spotlight - I hope that Meghan is able to do the same.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 17, 2018)

The hats! The hats are more crazy the those at the Kentucky Derby. I saw a piece today on this. I can't believe British women wear those things.  To answer the question no.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 17, 2018)

Y'all better start gathering the refreshments; only a few more hours to go.


----------



## Traveler (May 18, 2018)

Lara said:


> It brings a whole new meaning to "The right to bear arms" doesn't it?




haha that a good one. Love it:yes:


----------



## Pam (May 18, 2018)

My granddaughters come to see me every Saturday and they have  requested a bit of party while we watch the wedding so... fairy cakes  will be made today and the girls can decorate them tomorrow with coloured icing. Got flags,  bunting etc. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mike (May 18, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Whoa, that's gonna be a scene!



Radish Rose, if they are not invited they will get nowhere fast.
Besides the police and security services, Harry & Megan have
a whole regiment of guards, who are all Harry's old service
buddies.

Plus the crowds, they will never have experienced crowds like
the ones that are there and have been all week, there are
thousands of people and Windsor is a small place, the trains
have been increased to 4 or 5 per hour and every major TV
and Radio station in the World have teams there our own BBC
has people from the regions, the news and the Radio stations.

Here are some pictures from Yesterdays rehearsal

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 18, 2018)

I'll be watching!

My main interest is in getting a good look at St. George's Chapel and Harry's granny!

I get a real kick out of Harry and his granny, those two are trouble makers! layful:









As Warrigal mentioned, the worst part of the whole event will be the endless ignorant and desperate comments by the television hosts trying to fill time.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 18, 2018)

I'll record and watch.  Hey, it's a historic event.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 18, 2018)

Prince Charles will be walking Meghan down the aisle


----------



## treeguy64 (May 18, 2018)

I'd sooner watch the grass grow!


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (May 18, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Welllll, alrighty then....hope those of you who aren't interested won't mind if the rest of us prattle on and on and have fun!  (Might wanna steer clear of this thread if you're really truly not interested... :bigwink: )
> 
> 
> epper:  :banana:
> ...





The OP was a question


----------



## Lara (May 18, 2018)

Time for a lovely photo of the happy royal couple...


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> The OP was a question



Ah, yes. And all questions must be answered.
I just looked at the list of thread topics and saw several questions in titles, so I made sure to answer them. All fixed!


----------



## Warrigal (May 18, 2018)

I may catch a glimpse of the newlyweds in October. I have just ordered tickets to watch the wheelchair rugby semi finals and the swimming finals of the Invictus Games in October in Sydney.

The tickets are very reasonably priced at $20 each for pensioners with a $5 donation. I'm not an avid sports fan but I'm very happy to support Invictus.


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2018)

Yes, Warrigal, $20 is very reasonable. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## merlin (May 18, 2018)

A bit more information for non Brits  



  ... *LINK*





​


----------



## Macfan (May 18, 2018)

I'm thinking it will be spoon fed to us regardless of our interest. Thanks to the main stream media for picking and choosing what should be of interest to the masses (sometimes the m is silent).


----------



## merlin (May 18, 2018)

*LINK*








​​


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2018)

This is fun Merlin, thanks for all the info!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 18, 2018)

Live on youtube...


----------



## Lara (May 18, 2018)

Harry and Meghan's Cake will be 
_Lemon __& __Elderflower_ 

I've heard of Elderberries but not Elderflower 
They're tiny white delicate flowers (the berries are purple)


----------



## Raven (May 18, 2018)

I will watch some of the Royal wedding but will not be up at 4 am when the program starts.

I wonder if her wedding dress has to be approved by the Queen.


----------



## Falcon (May 18, 2018)

Pam,  What are   "Fairy Cakes" ?


----------



## merlin (May 18, 2018)

Lara said:


> This just in from "The Chew" (tv show)....
> 
> Harry and Meghan's Cake will be
> _Lemon __& __Elderflower_
> ...



Elderflowers give a delicate flavour Lara , I used to make a lot of elderflower champagne in my youth, it's sold a lot as a presse in the UK









elderflowers and leaves

​Made with the lacy, cream-colored flowers of the elderberry shrub (_Sambucus nigra_ or _S. canadensis_), elderflower champagne is a naturally bubbly, lightly alcoholic beverage with a delicate taste.
Serve it chilled for a unique and refreshing drink on hot summer evenings.


----------



## Pam (May 18, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Pam,  What are   "Fairy Cakes" ?



Similar to cupcakes but smaller and not as heavily decorated.


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2018)

Mike said:


> Radish Rose, if they are not invited they will get nowhere fast.
> Besides the police and security services, Harry & Megan have
> a whole regiment of guards, who are all Harry's old service
> buddies.
> ...



Thanks for the link to those awesome pics, Mike. Wow, that side of the castle is smack on Main St but well guarded.


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2018)

I can't fathom the idiocy of people who are not invited spending money for round trip airfare from USA to London then thinking they can sneak in or somehow crash the  ceremony/festivities.   If it weren't so pathetic it'd be comical.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 18, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I can't fathom the idiocy of people who are not invited spending money for round trip airfare from USA to London then thinking they can sneak in or somehow crash the  ceremony/festivities.   If it weren't so pathetic it'd be comical.



No kidding.   They are probably hoping to cash in on the "family" angle.


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2018)

I checked - round trip airfare from a Midwest city in US to London UK is about $1,500.  PLUS there's lodging/hotel (if you can find a room), and food, transportation while there.  Easily add up to $3 - $4k for one person. I'm guessing most of these wanna-be gate crashers cannot afford to toss that kind of money around.​


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 18, 2018)

It wouldn't surprise me if one of the tabloids or TV gossip shows paid the expenses so they can create some nonsense for the news cycle and capitalize on the wedding.


----------



## Falcon (May 18, 2018)

Geeezze,   All that pomp!    There was nothing like that at  MY  weddings !


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 18, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Geeezze, All that pomp! There was nothing like that at MY weddings !



We're all saving up for the next one!!!


----------



## Falcon (May 18, 2018)

OH!   Thank goodness,  Aunt Bea.


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2018)

Meghan is close friends with tennis champ Serena Williams, and actress Pryanka Chopra (sp) from the show Quantico. Both will be there, along with the Clooneys, a couple of Spice Girls...one being Victoria Beckham, her castmates from the show Suits.

I'm wondering about Howie Mandel - Meghan used to be a briefcase model on Deal or No Deal. (but Howie said in an interview he doesn't remember her...oops...well, maybe Howie didn't get invited.)
​:lofl:


----------



## AZ Jim (May 18, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Meghan is close friends with tennis champ Serena Williams, and actress Pryanka Chopra (sp) from the show Quantico. Both will be there, along with the Clooneys, a couple of Spice Girls...one being Victoria Beckham, her castmates from the show Suits.
> 
> I'm wondering about Howie Mandel - Meghan used to be a briefcase model on Deal or No Deal. (but Howie said in an interview he doesn't remember her...oops...well, maybe Howie didn't get invited.)
> ​:lofl:


I'd like to forget Mandel.


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2018)

What's their connection to the Clooneys?


----------



## Falcon (May 18, 2018)

Thank you  Pam.   (Weight Watchers'  specials.)


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> What's their connection to the Clooneys?



Not sure, RR.


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Lara (May 18, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> What's their connection to the Clooneys?


Meghan has known Amal for a while now and they share many interests. The Clooneys live a short car ride from Windsor as well.


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2018)

Hmm, I didn't know that Meghan & Amal knew each other.  I was assuming that the Clooneys and the Royal family are all involved in various humanitarian and charity causes and have become friendly.

I heard earlier that Amal will definitely attend, but George is filming so it depends on his schedule.​


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Hmm, I didn't know that Meghan & Amal knew each other.  I was assuming that the Clooneys and the Royal family are all involved in various humanitarian and charity causes and have become friendly.
> 
> I heard earlier that Amal will definitely attend, but George is filming so it depends on his schedule.​



I knew you'd find out!


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I knew you'd find out!



:laugh:

Actually Lara knew about Meghan/Amal

But I heard about George on one of the entertainment programs.

Keeping up with the details is almost like a fulltime job. :rofl1:


----------



## Wren (May 19, 2018)

I’ll  be  watching and wish the couple every happiness and a great future !


----------



## applecruncher (May 19, 2018)

Got coffee, fixing breakfast.  

:jumelles:

I just saw George & Amal Clooney.


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)

It’s a SEVEN hour television event; from 4 - 11 a.m.
Coffee is beside me; gf gingerbread cookies for dipping.
Saw Elton John & his husband. He will be preforming today. 

The HATS!!! Crazy fun. :hatlaugh1:


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)

Oprah Winfrey had to do a last minute outfit switch. She had something picked in pure white and apparently didn’t know this would be considered ‘showing up’ the bride. It was a bit surprising to me. 

Prince Harry is looking very handsome walking down the isle with his brother.

And I really like the fact that instead of accepting wedding gifts, they have asked that people donate to their favourite charity.


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2018)

Prince Harry and Prince William just arrived together at Windsor Castle. 

Meghan and her mother are on their way in a Rolls Royce. Her hair is up and she has a veil with a small but beautiful sparkly tiara that belonged to Queen Mary called the Filagree Tiara. 

Meghan will be the Duchess of Sussex


----------



## Buckeye (May 19, 2018)

3:43 am - Watching it all here in the desert.  Drinking my tea and having a scone.


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2018)

The Queen just arrived wearing green & light purple...beautiful! Those are the wedding colors, same as cake. 

Meghan is arriving. Her mother is in the chapel but very emotional, a little teary . She's lovely. Flower girls are adorable.


----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2018)

The game's afoot!nthego:


----------



## justfred (May 19, 2018)

*Royal Wedding.*



C'est Moi said:


> Nope; not interested.   I'm thinking this marriage may be short-lived since there seems to be several mini-dramas swirling about.       The Queen is probably clutching her pearls this week.




Not in the least bit interested. I agree with you. I give it twelve months.


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Buckeye (May 19, 2018)

And it is over!  I thought it was a very impressive ceremony.


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2018)

Absolutely stunning! Now, my dogs have waited patiently for their walk, bless their hearts. I'll be back.


----------



## Shalimar (May 19, 2018)

I thoroughly enjoyed watching the wedding. I wish all the best to Harry and Meghan, Duke and Duchess of Sussex.


----------



## Warrigal (May 19, 2018)

So well done. A blend of traditional and contemporary Christianity in the church service. I loved the gospel choir and the sermon on the Bible reading - nothing stuffy about that talk.

I'm watching the carriage driving through the town and I cannot help but be impressed by the turnout. There is a lot of love radiating from the crowd. The horses are magnificent and the livery is spectacular.

I do hope their union will be good for both of them.


----------



## applecruncher (May 19, 2018)

Congratulations Harry and Meghan!  :clap:

Yes, the.horses are magnificent. What a crowd.


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)

The flower girls did look darling. Beautiful ceremony. The choir and that cello player were exquisite.
The royal couple looked stunning. Harry looked like he was going to cry. It was beautiful. 

The Kiss!



I had been sitting here thoroughly enjoying this ceremony and my husband comes home and starts critiquing the difference between the army and navy ‘drills.’ Pfft!


----------



## Buckeye (May 19, 2018)

My work here is done. Now I gotta take a nap!


----------



## Falcon (May 19, 2018)

Keesha,  Some guys  just ain't got no class !


----------



## IKE (May 19, 2018)

Just curious, since Donnie and Melania weren't invited what U.S. official (if any) was invited to attend the wedding representing the U.S. ?


----------



## applecruncher (May 19, 2018)

I'm glad that nobody did anything goofy - like throwing something at the carriage, etc.  Of course, they would have been jumped by security.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2018)

I felt sad when I saw Doria Ragland sitting by herself in such strange surroundings on such a special day.

I can't think of a way to change it but it made me sad just the same.








https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 X6ZXxuzst4wB2UEY4SZOgryVz7RsKw C8p/Mq/Rqq7ntTZYmL2narD6GuVt9HdFxftnQbnSQgwRMafKsOIERNc3XpdGbS/bUDiSTPhVra6R0kX7TcQAxE YoamPpjwz02PxCMIO8iDxBnQiqX2j6PfDtbKHDv7x4PvrILCSAXlGUGJ5Cq7o/GlsRbDMkZwWJdIABk8avPbXHWS2HGZXPvAUy5Xk50Gh 6Y41mrViTSWwhd6Fazmdr7MY2Eqvflk/OuWe01/PdY8q637W4oLaYzXFcbfDE9prpxxo58z2oVNHw9ANPdGYK7ck27VxwvxZEZ8s7ZsoMVaXo5o y8wOi0 qAWgoMAkkxExu2UnSSSNO6lLdhlUZgVP5gR86eynJuuvPUTwkjY7R2wKj8XfI2dPyNsaGVSNAI2HHQ723nvlT20U40e5axkU 9uI Y/EipLECeAcmR3iq 7jQrFGGqyDAO27RInXSOIkmksbic22TiD8J1Ik6RsNBsdya7m0cdFqtxSBlgg6DYA5t1/Krb5vunQUliX0B4DSD8QBjqt U7K07Sah0bfb3bg6hA0wDGUGfd8OoSZPeKXbEBzAYSOM7cCVbeIEBTRi7Ax3AJktrEiSSCurSDP8IcxsWO4NW/sXaV8YLbWw6ujiAM0QJzWsxGZSVAPGTSFtvdEZAG6ugIEuMu5zD GBqRpJFQtdJObkW7dltDErciI1K9cZRoeHE1H5LloaS2r2UxJX7EfagLbxN1ERkRWyqCADoBOYAmCTPGqpcQOB8DVl/4ozZSyoBAhVBA20nMST50gbYe6JA5mAANOwVPGmopNGnVj6rChezWuu/ZN7PG1ZbE3Fh70ZQd1tDbuzHXyrl3R3RjYq8mGQw1w9ZvwoNWbwH0r6LwljKqoTOVQJ5wI17aqicugjHyrz/tV0qMNh3ugagQs7ljooHj8q9Gw51x/7XOmwbq2AeraGZhzuONBHMLH o01i6bZ4PEXC7GTJJzMTuSTOveaIBQsIhiTudT n0ombWkKEbxgVT2Gm75090hegRVZg3IckAnSKxi7CeVCvuBQ1dpgg c lRu2wxAPOO6sYWxGMJ0Xz2FKJA7uP5uwdlP4zBAs7WtUDlEWdSFDEseyFY9kVWzJ08/0FK2Mhu1eJPlPIAahfqaBir2Y5v3H71qL/DyBMd8CT8xQyNFHH50DNljg8VqoctkkAsvxBSdSAdzE8a9D0z0vfvXnuYdrtuzOW0iyAttAETTgYUT2zXlcRYNs5WBBABI2IzAMOHIjTtrSXxHxsOyCPk1MnQPZa57R4r4yPpWhbtHbL4MB9aTyDXfbj6Ggvb1jT0 YrjWLpnY83aLdcEpE9fwJNDxGAESHJPIifpVatvu8yK2VuAaE DVvHK/YfLDomcM35fKKGbDcvImte/u82 dbGLcb q/0p9MxdWNkkV XrRVLj8XnQzjjxA9RRExw/D6n9aDUuhouHYe3jbg0lo7RNb/xg 9btt/Mn9KiMWOR85 lSGIXt8h tT36HqPYRcThzo Fsn Uuh8w1WvQvSmEw9wXbdi9acfetYg UMCCOw1Vq6nl5N lYMn5PMfUUHL9w NfR1rDfazhiAHsXx2wrfUUl0/7YYXEW1WxaSWaXdraKyKgziCxiS2XWYia5qmHTkPAg/I0c2SEYI5QQWIYSIAknUa/CDH5edbHNKSEyYai2Z04UZxF7rwoOUmJVQq6nRhGc6E7dtKXEQkhrjqPiJgEaEnXadRI1qtxJIf4gYA6wBXhy56x3UXHdJ5rQtgQBMzAzEnQkdgnQ9nKu44R7o7pBVOpgToSdSNYBPA84I3NGw2DX3oZGDKrfEs5RlkLkUwG4HsrzdtzlOvH96fver3DWnCAy2oB0aNxyiknl8e5THi8jotMTsRA0mVJ0kZtHfTO4OqgaRQOhiHvTcYCZJZg0bckg0mxf8/oaizNxnxT9DSZPka40VXx3F3YK4RG/D9xWujIlmgiOfnRBcHFUP8AMrD6UZcRagqbSQdwrlfmaPmXQjwPs919i2DN3EX77DqqoTvJOaPQeldomvn72V9rFwSstq0wDGT11fXs2 deuwf2qoNLiXf/AMY fvPpT eJJ4JnS8Vigis7aKoLE9gEmvmXpDpE4vFPdPwly3eSdPADTwrp/tH7b4TF4W7YGINhri5c7WrrQJGYQg4iRvxrwmD6BsJ8GPwzd4vW/wDmmlF5odgWKS4FHaBSz3oq3T2fZ2j/ABOEA5nyCKT6U6nsIzf/W4Txa8vqbVDyw7Dol0eMKZ21MCmLWF0gHUaivV/wD FvKJW7hLp5W76SfC5lqhx1l7TlXRlYbgiP7jtFOpJ gU0DS/kMnSBJ7NwYqvTE5rjHNO5k8SB2jsp7B3yWd1XNliNJgkyP8Aj86X6UebjZwA2UyF2B5dXTaOe47qRu20MvQguIOWOec eUfU0HEudB/aoodPA/Na3fbTvom4I3rZHVkGNd5HA0S NFI5T6xUMskTtxprpNIOVdgPSMxPrRFFr5kDUknnqZp3DXyFAGX/AEqfUikcs5R68qscQLdtsjRIAOs8QGHoayMzVxvkKgyx5iO7Wou ujCtZeRHPxqK9FndmwNPD60UP2A6EQdhPEduxoYB5T41NNzpHafXhrRAycTxO4 tYJjw ZoqA6AAdYjTjPDjpvQlbcbbDXsNB2FUEIkGTz5CdQKH7oEgwJ4 NGFuRuO3XtB/pQgO/v8ADfvomZB8OJA45RMCPPmf0rVmzPYPHzp60S90NBlgCADBmOB4HNPlQWZtcymSSZ01nsmllfA8WuQJUFiRISdAwkieHb38aIMOZYBkJBjSYNbgakGRmjlMTw8K2rkK0fef5SdPKs6MmwJDTEajfU6HlrTmFDKt2QR1GHCOtbubR3CgHZj3 k61Y4FUPVcqFbcs8RoyzvoCCRsdz30tJhbdFDiCRcMaNMAjgdBI8JoBshWMTAj1qzxj20xDMkMnWiHk6rlPDYE6SNopaxZTLmLgAnYkA6TqNNRr2bV0nMxLKMsxqTz4cB/Wry1jWCgQdAOf6mkrtlAJF1GE7akgQdTETw86Yu2kgZTpO404ExrrUcsVL2WwycW6GBj YP78Kl/jl/eX9aXNiTvECYnfn2cKjh7eYRJBOqkxHj31HxI6PMxsYlT/AGb6TUgyfl8ZHzFIjDHjEeHDxpz2c6EvYy6tmyozvJB1CqBuzkA5V7e0c6HiQfN2Sy2zwXzWnrPQLsJXDXyOa2rhHmoNdu9lPYXC4FAcou3uN64Jaf8AtgyLY7teZNWXTHSi2xL3FRebMB6mmWB9k5fKS9I eb3RoUwwuIeTZlPkwqP/AIaD9/zKn510bp725wOUq10X/wAqA3B5jqjzrmF/pMZ2907i3PVDPDAHgSxMkbeVJLFkj6Y0M8Je0HPRxGzr/pH0rRwdz8v 8fI0uuLftP8Apb5J9a02PYbr5qR59cUmmfZXVAYZLo2B8HP1FDLXANn81P0oB6V7B4FvpNSHSI5N5/qBTKM gOUOw6AEqGYo5DZT1VynTKWg/lO 80j0jh/dM1sMM qtA2A4d5j5d1bvXQ3W4cZIB0PCD1u7s7qrwNG07M2u /779q68a2OLI/yYvaO/d9RU2Y7DiKHZH78aIw2 VOJwN4DDo15Fcwk9Y8gPi27jS Jv5yzSAWZjGsgHYd3CpK8LpHWEdoHHXhtHnUXtqEQiSxLTJHAiNOHHU86IBjB2UNxQ8lATJWYgGM3dSmIOdi0RJ0HIcB4CB4VNX0gbtp taB/YOnhWsDGWUngtRFv8gPcRT9srGoJ7BA9SaJcuYdWlhdynWFKSOW5aeFQd8FotNbldkAGqsO41JMv4mHeP6GrJ8RhgGnNzTqzPY0EQaWTpCwfxL2AGPrSvV0Ujp7AG2D98eMf0rYsHgQfP6E00cXY/ 4e4r oottbDf rbH80L9aVza4H0p8iGVuXr orYczMGeyPoatLfRit8Fy1/rijWvZfEOeplbuuW/wD3EUPNHszx/RTqxWCJBHGNa3iLzOcxbU79/Huq8X2WxuoFlj3ZD/xagX h8Snx4dwBxKOB5kRW8q7D4ysVtCNOekDs4eNYJCxEka/OfnTBsHjbP78Kh7ofhI7v71vIbxEEXQAz2 NYj6OYI2Akfza99EyD8R8c36VNMNnBAuLuPiIHPjw8aaMrdCzhSsproJunjI15nagsZ7tAPLWmriAXCOqxkjfMB2iDB VbItxHGYGpAB4T1DO3Mca6jkFLY0AG54/vvq ujrd36RVbcvW3KkW1tqoglA7ZojU5j289JFWDjWesO3X tQy 0Xxbp0Qy790fOtugYjkFEciZJ19K2LhEa7THjPOo5tNCPTz0pb2H0u90E90AOEnft/cmux/Z3greAwa3HWcTiQHIG4tyfdr VQCCe0neK4xd6ykRqQQPERXT8F0yGvsSUOYDLDdZUAAQFeUa/wCapSm4R yixqc64PTdO4686Em8UB 7bJT1HW9a5b7SIpMkEtxYyT48TXqcb04c RktgSQHZyO7QxJ20E1U9N4P3gkbniNR4GhHI7TZSWFaWkjnuKt66ajjzHgKV95rz76d6Tw/uyRGvZtVXeBUwQR2EQfWu5NNHmyTiy3TKVyuF0krtwPWJ2nTh3Vo6QJjWRrAidARy47mlrTEheHM8Y1n0 dGtPoPPXn h ffS0PZrIGnRjOzTx4mOC7cOFDw1jPmhdQJnQRG 518KOGUmBopO3HhOoFM2sC8BrYJ/KRwkaRG o0PAiN6zMmBtXYyrCFQuo4tLFt DCQRyilL93NJUBUBIAkE66kk7k9vhTCXBC6Tx4aSeAkUjfcQwiNez9TRiCQGz /OpMYK6x21qwPpUrkSJ5fWjyDgJjVUPCklAdDEEju4ULExmEAxyO/jFZfMmpXj1htqONYFGY0gtooUcgSeA4nzoridQAug0Go2Guuuu/jS98bTTRH78K1mobsqTwnnUumcEFyLkAOUEiGVpPMMtKJfYbEju51rEY26WzMzFp3IE/KladjJrSM9M4BVVCgiUBiWJ7QSUUGOyqkJTWK6SuOdSZiNQu3cFAFJhzRM6sNbsTw/fnVgnQ7xmgx4n5TVauJI/sP0pxOmXAg7d36EUrUuBk4jC4X9kH6itrYG0qP9P61Fem53Po3/AMqJb6Qtn7w8Sw YNDSPrRa4Cww2YHu94D4G21WFvE3lMRdPddvges0ngel7YEZ7RHabR8veW6cXH2z8JtyeIXDn/g6nyoOAdf0Y NuR/wBRj/mJ9TS5xbcYPeAaDeucwe D p dL 951wTi7O/HKNFhh89xsiW1LHgBHrIpu8yWOreQI 5lC4J16szpz035jaqkEHQGCdAQYI7jpBpbEG8LUP11DQCxfQ6nQkxO254VT46/OyXyX OxXdJ3bJvuwMpmmAsSIE6Tpx/pS93EZ4REyidBJJM6Ca3irGhuABVYkBZJjfnw050G2AupGwHZuGjbtivRPNYzZJW57sbhskidTMEyOEjhV8cBcG5k9xPrMmvKqOO8jXv5U7Z6TvCIcx4fUVHNGUvRbDOMPZbvh34x6/WhFG/CPT9KBb6avj7094H0NM2 m7nFLZ70P61DTNHR5IvsFk5r6f1rp3s70VZWzZaFDFFYzAMkTqfEiufW lh97D2 e7L8hXruhMQL9oFUUqDkK5ySkDQBoB1Hz7KnkUti2JxbovsTgbN9xmCB9TrqCCeYqo6Vt2rCFLY/fZyFb92bT5LeHRAfwssgc9J9aXxloZXJMk6UkrjsyqSe551MIbt3hM Q4mqL21vIcWVXUWwEY7ywJLa9kx4VdDFMgvMtxEIttBbckRAt/n107q8MFJJnffXjXXgje5w/JnS0oscw3hhWg8beo7/1PnULKkiJjs0 Ug1YW8C 86dq3x65SvrVG9JFLUIo0mPrT1vG3UIKEhgIncx E8x31r/DGdQvg9s kA1jWdfgPeB9QxpdZRY9gdjbYHtI1HGRHHh3UlfjJtrmMmd9oEcI186s0TUQDv26edVl74B408XZOaSB2NvL61IjUdkes1G3t5fWpKssoin5EvYzE6tNbvRm15aVvGrDlYIgxB3EE6GsYS4nhA dYHBC ZM0e5v5fKhYwdbedv1qdw6/vlQCidpoIPbTuOxcoFCkHXMzQ2g2yEwy8NKqy8dpprG4kFAIUakwJzGdZfgY1jvNFrcEXsIXG86ipqBaiItagWYVqJWiVsihYyVgCKwLRHWp2bc0bBQIW6PbwJPCrLCYURTWTSoyy77HRHBtbEcH0XPEjup0dF/mbzNNYG1vTyLUJZJWdMMUdK2E8HhvdHMQz8IkGO2CDS3SF1QqqoIO5kITm7wSwHZtXobKwK8z7R21zZ8pGaNYHWjTTt20rYJNyE RBKOwvevKbKIARAksdZJ32Gw4a0K26cQWJgRljs3aQPI1YYLok 4Er1711UUcYUe8Y RA8aU6VsqphfvM7D RW90vmUY NdiOFor0t7xqPHbnRFUc/UUpJrPeNzPma1Buiytkcx/s tHtnu8h9DVP/iH/ABGpLi35 g/ShpGWRI9XhkGmoPPqvp5NrXp iLiW8wZlZDHC4DI2PWWOJ414L2dw JxWISxYRGuOeKgKoHxM5Gygak/Wu/8AQ32cYa1bHvWuXLkEFluXLSyRByIjCOyZNJKEapjRzNNNHkbl4FG9yswOsw1CjtjaqK xIyg177pb2UNizdtYI5XvKqKGiFS2pmWAkkkuSxkzcrz2E9kMY75fdKo/GzCP9sk1wOLukdsM6km5bHkrmCzwnPSaW6B9jcReuI9rD 9tTJLMFQiJALcTqNBO0Gux9F wqW0JvN7xo FZVfEzJ8I8avekMRawWFkAhEUIipBaTooWQQTxkg7E11Y04p2c2bJGbSicB6fOFW61tsGltlJUm3lglSQTExuDVXgekLCXOqHtiNGWN 0ZwIq9xFt3a87KW3YkOF6z6sSrdaZY8AOyKo hsJJusEY5Rw6xnlATXedxTY4px3/k0209v4N4vpgHYk94j5Glf/EEO4HlSuLTKx0bfiuX60C2Oz0/rTrHFIR5JWPXMUh1BI/fdS1xVKgA6DjBk lRMcvQfrWjl5Dy/rTLYR7 yOSOPoeE/rR8Dhi7GGgDUnX97UpcA4fKnbD5FuNxZSijX72jEx UsNeLDlTomxS85ZpjUkn1n6090dhVuXDmMACY0EwCTqdBtVeoMTt501ICFvvNKjs2nuMaeNYwvcbMSeZnwNSuNrVaNsgAtm1Gk8uzsrTGsZBltgamlr7TRrhmh3F0k0wooaLYf9/vtoTVNBQYUFBosUFRTC0kisAbCnsJaFKosmrWxa8qnOVIrjjbGIFbC1u2s0QrXM2daQ7grPVpq2k0GyDFN2F0FSsr9Ebmg7hNeau4fPJNxRB6qhZLkGQWjQbt/pFej6QxaWwSzAdm5PcK8firq5mKgorcN2I5AcK6fjpvc4/kyXovMFjACgTU21NuzwDXrhl7hjgGifyoaTxuDRka8GIRSLdocWtWrYUN/mY2z3uarcO3WA20iB90cRPM8 AmjdKYwsFtgwBGnICSB2aszHvUcK7tqOAq7iUOKdssDoRodP7fv9DG/giBmUhl5jh2Hl4wewVMdCRFEtrpWiKsOjMCbr27Y3dlQHkXYKPnWboKjbO3fYb7MizhTi3X LiPhJ3WyD1QP5iC3aMvKunAUvgcMtu2ttBCooRRyVQAB5Ci3bmUE1P7FF/dBnZuXVHzPrA/y0dEA2rVm3lUDjxPadT6k0HFYwIQoBa43woN 8/hXtNLstzB7twKJYgDmaS6QwS4iw9ls6q4iR1WA0IInbXnRLOHM57hDPwA FP5Rz/Mde7ajO8Ak8KJjiP2g yjdH2VuW773bbt7sq5ZSpKlgQJKtorcBwrnWB6UdM5Bbrbxl8NCIr2Htljr13F3Ld/UZiyKXaMja28gmB1CNhxO9eOxAtfcUqCTIkmOQ7aMEqKyctmwb3Gcz9FHyoZQ8vlUBfK6QPOiW8QDpsf3tTU0LaZFrpH7/AENQ9/8AvX9a1iDWgsrv8v70yQrbNm5P7NSuXdAOWvnv4/pULX78hRLLBWDEAxwPHTaiBh k8QrMgtqFCooiNSwHWJ8Z9KWdiYUTtpW7d0qQ2xGokeXhWmzKZMzvpyOs0QBb1x7rIOMBRw2oFwakGsIIPMxOnbrWmNYxfomDY73F7riN6FAfWtP0LYecuKYcs9nTzS4x9Kp83NPKtAryIqW/Zao9FifZZj8GIwzf5nt t1FHrU7PsrioJ90G2j3b27p1I4W2J2qvRxwuMPFqIl1 FwHvy1rfZtCDY7oe7aUl7VxIgdZHXfU7ikLTVc4TpXE2x1GIH5WZfkaNc9obzaXED/zhLn/NTSuTYyjRUYVZNW6aCKhb6Wt/ew9vvCZf/wCZHypm30hhm3GXucj/AJg1Oak C2OUY8k7VGRJNSVbLCUdv9rfIiiW8gPxjxBHymouMui8ZxGra6UxbWSo5kDzMUA3kES2 gyyxJjQAUld6ZCs4kaajsgEjUGN8vOhjwyl xsuaMQPS9gXHlD8TPlLai3btAZrhHFm0I/mArzSozMRbUnm7aacyW0UU2MQQhH/AGQn pxPyFG9osfnACqirP3VCyFAUTGrHRmJMklia9JNHmNN7iF1ktjKrZnO7fdHcTqfl30CxZa46ooliYjtJP1NSR8oZgFMqVkiYzbsvJuR4Sa3gcU1phdTRlBg9pET4TPhWFJ49VUgDTKuVwTm6wJnYCBtUUcjv5Hcdgb6Gh4e4R1hupzA76jUHXfWN6zDdY89ZJOpPfWZjeJQZyBsYI/zAGPCa9n9nGELdI4aEzw YjkFBOYzy0PgK8hE3R3Kf9i1137FOiib17FH4UX3S9rPDN5AL/qqE3vR0wpRbOwJQbpl1XkMx8DA9dfCiptSHRmID57k/ExUfyoSo8zmPjWb4OcaxTvEIBmPE/Co5nn3cajg8ItsHUszas5 Jj28hyA0FMUO/cgVvswN3kxVd7SXyuHeNypA7zTWF1JNVHtJf0jl1j4betI3sZHK/tOwLW3s4iFa3dtruBIKIilQeGgBmfvNXOGvCTlB1OnKI2jnOvgK ncPgbd3B2VuIlxfdqYdVYTlGuo37a5/097L4RGzpYRW11EjXnExTRkkhnK9jjuJtxE/vvoBEaVYdPWcrkdsUhwB8PLb0 VXTtCk2aRW3QhQY0Ox5xvUKm46tYLN2R9fkK3bTM2XQTxJgCt2/ofpQwJasZ gmfMxzHeJMawBGlREZtZj10GlYPirY IVrBRpDDCRPZWjWwOsKw1rDQ4MSeKqf8v/AMTUhfXjbHgxH/IUmGfnPr/epJiGHAHu0 VTcCyyjoFpuDjwVvkai2EtnZwP5gy/PSlzixGqaeB YolvXZWA5jQeYIpdLXI6lF8E16OP3WU/ysKn/gr4/H5E/rQbjKN2HiQfmDRLTcVYjtGn/FhQeoK0/wBZFluLv6iKibh4qDTqYm6NnY95P/uBrRxLncI3eqH5EGgm kM4x7YgWXisVJLsbMw8TTZujjaHgXH6ihM1s8GHip/Sjq hHFdln0O1x/8A1pynqhogM0iSSOqI49tR6T6Ha2hdrgZ3zaKcwhRqc33teXI1vo64iISGdCDnDAMAYBAA4ZpB1/SodI3g1xrtxiWI6tpCTq0iSWUaaSY1JI2Ap4k5/ZWBuqf8o8oomJwzXGRFEk7eJilUeR4j6VbLihaW40/xCmS0Pwl2bPc30yoGUdt0HhT8i8FfisqqbQBZw3WYajTSBG tCW11WUjrTEbQZ1kVbdCXbdlb94lTcRB7hd/4rnIH2j GCXE8QOVVdi6FjMJUlSw5wdRPaJE9tMTZBer1QJZhHdNEwS5X13jj2/v1qWCvqbge7qJJeO2TA7J9KE91nzOd5LGNh2DkBt3RWAhjDLNwnkq/8V/Svo37MsALXRtiN7gN1u03DI8lyjwrk/2S9G2ruOcXbPvYtkqrAFAylBmcNoYBMTx7YrvSWGUABoAEBcqwByEAaVzS/UWlL8UhXp/He5w1y5xCwP5m6q pFU/sdmNtR90GqP7Xemmt/wCFwttCzXXLtBiFtwBPi3pXpfYzCulge8gNyGsDfXtpHbyfVE D0JNJYxqaY0hfMmqNgC2jC15Xp27NtzxYx4D 5q36d6RFixcunZFJNc4f2zW4bSuFh7gtypbQtsxUjaSBvxqU3eyHjBtWjqnR6f8Al7Q/7aj/AGiqHp3BqQZFeksqERUJEhQPIRVR02vVNPQh8 e3aBboUcya87bHVPZH1r0X2gN/5kDks Z/pVJhbcpcPLKPEmrR2ih1uwLLW7nw0a/aiZ4ZfXWgXvhFMjNUEtnTw/SooOtW1P1 dYvxeH0rANp8YrSfHW0PWFasfFWCZb KtGpWfjobVgcFpatlvhBAiSdJOmpBgZV6pNRdBBg5bfFiNWjgsbjurfvpSW0QQMo0zsP3qar799nMnhoOSjgAKW23SHSSVss72FZEVkyFH1V5LSw3EEDKwnaONVtzM2rMTVh0FjkRjavT7i5o3ND926vIqde0SOJpjEdHNZum0 uoAI2II6rA8VIM9xoJ06YWnKNr0UyWP3/eii2V1BI7dfWaduf9PMrFSJgcSQszpvw9edL37FzrAkEADU5Z2Lb7zIinJmWwrHVvdng4nKT YDbvFbvtmHMjgTDKe0E7ipNhxoJkyZjWAADMaHjM9/KmMPe92hFzrWz9w7k8016p7duykkikHe3r 8ioxjj7i7ToCukx92ORqJxk7qw7jPlmBqyx2D90i3bTe9sXB1W2ggy1u4PusJOnGQRWrtlOGY2mGZSQZEggMx2AlcrdorJR4M3NbMseg8VYMWrwIR1B97qWRlLXFAVI 9z105UDH9IWrzMbaFVt2iqFizkjU5nJ1DnMROwMDtKxt5OodsxBXUbloI4yNO8TJpFzNsCQMwzQBEdYiJnrSBuaK6AxWweHaKL0idV7vqaFhTqP5hUukj1l/l ppuReAuOcG1aAUCJkiZYzMtO0CAIqN24PcAZROaS2snQALEwANTz17KzHQLdvnBqF3/AKI/m lawOO5Bbn8MjTUjgJ896nhHORxJAI1E76jfntQ1H8M94o2BUZWnlRAkdh wxrSWsZiHZVhlVmJgKsFuPMtHbFdCT2msOGIZlCkAl0e3vsRnAle3npXFfs1vYpbbratj3Ny4TduMD1TbVcmVtpzNBGp63ZXssXjPdqWvMbsfhjSfyjX51yZJ06R1YcCyLUw3tTaN/H27iwUyC2vfmknxn0roGCt5VAHjXMB7WWn6uXEhIM3EVhHASzLAHfV17Ie1sL7vEAgCAtz4hEaA8fHzpYOnb5Nl PX6D3V1oFITJo ExVu gdGJWSORkGNf3xFFXKvCqezkarZnj/tHbL0fiDzVR53EFcGxbnRZIkzI3Hw7V3j7WMTPRt5ebWx/wDtQ/SuCXdbijtoxW5aH P/AGe1u/aLiyBnNkkjf/DoSY0ksWGtKN9oeLIK 8EHh7tIHdJMV5fHtGUch8yaSzUYwvcZ6VtRY9I4gX3Ny4CWiJiPQGhI6hSoUwSGPeNtZnjtSoesz01M1robuXA0yDrBO3AQPSgvZXbL60MXDUlu1tw7P2S90Pw tSDgAj3a68eOmmh3FSW/zNQuvyNC2bSuCIcDXIJpex8R8ak70KydTVETl7JWT1qgalZ3PdQ6Ij9DWJbMRG2yjs5ntO9CNo6Acp8xNZWVlsN73GEtqWzHVNN9DoNRV3ZxH Iwm/8AFw3Vni1licp71b0NarKnl/TY2F/lXYNrIZVykgkBY32kQAB30sltxB8IM6SDuPA lZWVRCPYNccIouONNcts6yxCgkzwEVT3LhclmP8AXsWtVlJDfcfJtUV9Fn0F0mtpil0TYu6XEH3fw3Fn76nWeUjYxVlewbIxwjnOAfeWTAKsrQXKyRoygNEjVTxrKys9pr7DHeDvgFg8ZA/iW/eWyiyBIYGJtzroZG44HwKF/GEgOUVRsmUEARpGp2G/fWVlNRNtlfhDBEcx9a30h8Y7hWVlHky9E kfht9x lav/wDRX b6GsrKHQ7W7/YiB/CPeKlYH8NqysrC/wDDuP2P283RJSAS126dSInQCJ4yKqMTffDsbVhTnklzeCqdTpDsAI4DsHGsrKhm9lviyerSIY3EXWVzexllCVgWbZL5xIOUlQANh5UnYxOXQMo7ZJisrKk90dnpntPYf2gt5zYzavLLwGZRrHaV1/y16jGYluFarKeBwfJ/XZ4X7S kCcEyH8aHyYGuTqZuBogT5TJ lZWVeK2JJkekXBcR EeetLAVlZRqiidk4rMlbrKSylIwLUXFZWVl7M1saFZOlZWU6Jt0gehqGHUkmOVZWU6JNmWjqaiTWVlYDP/Z


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2018)

I didn't watch it.  I couldn't get up that early as I went to sleep at 1 am.  Maybe I'll catch a rerun.  I did see a few scenes from the wedding.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 19, 2018)

I thought the ceremony was lovely.....so much love and joy!

I've always like Prince Harry, he seems a free spirit like his mother.


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I felt sad when I saw Doria Ragland sitting by herself in such strange surroundings on such a special day.
> 
> I can't think of a way to change it but it made me sad just the same.


I did notice, at the end, Prince Charles left Camilla and walked over to Doria (Meghan's mother for those who missed it), gave her his arm, and escorted her out of the Chapel.


----------



## Raven (May 19, 2018)

I saw most of it and enjoyed it very much.  It was interesting to see the guests arrive in all their finery.
I was impressed with the little children, they did their part without a hitch.

So nice that Prince Phillip was well enough to be there and the Queen looked lovely.
A happy day for all.


----------



## Warrigal (May 19, 2018)

IKE said:


> Just curious, since Donnie and Melania weren't invited what U.S. official (if any) was invited to attend the wedding representing the U.S. ?


I don't think any heads of state were invited, not even Theresa May.


----------



## Shalimar (May 19, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> I don't think any heads of state were invited, not even Theresa May.


 Yes. Trudeau wasn’t invited either.


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2018)

No, this was all about Meghan's friends, Harry's military buddies, the Royal families, and friends of the Royals.


----------



## Warrigal (May 19, 2018)

And a refreshing change too. Just enough pomp to make it a great spectacle but not too much to make it totally anachronistic.


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2018)

I turned on the TV this morning, which happened to be tuned to HBO. There was this gushy couple narrating the goings-on, completely over the top, spouting one inane statement after another. He had a Harry-type beard, and she had the fully British wedding guest outfit, plus a big, toothy grin. My first reaction was, "What?!"  but after a minute or two, I realized that instead of real coverage, HBO was presenting a brilliant satire of the royal event (in real time!)  The two "commentators" were Will Ferrell and Molly Shannon, of Funny or Die, using assumed names for the occasion. I was rolling on the floor, eventually turned on PBS to get some real coverage, but kept switching back to Will and Molly, as they were much more interesting. Brilliant improv humor; if you get HBO and missed this, try to catch one of the reruns.


----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2018)

Sunny said:


> I turned on the TV this morning, which happened to be tuned to HBO. There was this gushy couple narrating the goings-on, completely over the top, spouting one inane statement after another. He had a Harry-type beard, and she had the fully British wedding guest outfit, plus a big, toothy grin. My first reaction was, "What?!"  but after a minute or two, I realized that instead of real coverage, HBO was presenting a brilliant satire of the royal event (in real time!)  The two "commentators" were Will Ferrell and Molly Shannon, of Funny or Die, using assumed names for the occasion. I was rolling on the floor, eventually turned on PBS to get some real coverage, but kept switching back to Will and Molly, as they were much more interesting. Brilliant improv humor; if you get HBO and missed this, try to catch one of the reruns.



It's moriarty & Irene Adler!


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> It's moriarty & Irene Adler!



It might have been more believable if her hat actually matched the dress.layful:


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2018)

Some hats cost $600! Next time I get an invite to a Royal Wedding I'm wearing this one:


----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2018)

Lara said:


> I did notice, at the end, Prince Charles left Camilla and walked over to Doria (Meghan's mother for those who missed it), gave her his arm, and escorted her out of the Chapel.



What an act of kindness that was!  Thanks, Lara!


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2018)

Or maybe one of these:


----------



## IKE (May 19, 2018)

Lara said:


> Some hats cost $600! Next time I get an invite to a Royal Wedding I'm wearing this one:




Can I tag along with you Lara ?


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)

Now ‘those’ are classy hats. You’ll fit right in Lara. 
I love the lime green one. It’s gorgeous.
Speaking of lime green, the queen looked quite stylish in her colourful outfit.
That’s not really you is it IKE?
Ummm .... cute hat.lol


----------



## Ferocious (May 19, 2018)

When Meghan walked up to Harry in the church, did anyone read his lips? I did, he said, "You look amazing," and she did too.

I think I'd look daft in them 'ats Lara.......ha ha ha


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> What an act of kindness that was!  Thanks, Lara!


Yes it was meanderer. The Royal family has fully embraced Meghan and her mother into the royal family despite the rule of no color in the royal lineage. 

In fact, when Harry and Meghan first went to the Queen to ask her permission to marry, the Queen walked them over to a large oil painting on the wall and said that it was Queen Charlotte, the first black Queen of England (born in 1777). She said the painter had a difficult time hiding it. The Queen said to Harry, "so we both have some in our blood too".

https://aaregistry.org/story/englands-first-black-queen-sophie-charlotte-born/

Queen Charlotte, first black Queen of England:


----------



## terry123 (May 19, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Nope; not interested.   I'm thinking this marriage may be short-lived since there seems to be several mini-dramas swirling about.       The Queen is probably clutching her pearls this week.


I think it will be short lived also.


----------



## jujube (May 19, 2018)

Well, that was a lot of fun!  Who doesn't enjoy a well-done wedding?  Wonderful music and the wedding couple were adorable.  I liked the American bishop's sermon, but he could have cut it down by half and still got his point across.  LOVED the gospel choir. 

I loved seeing all the hats and the outfits on the guests.  There were some simply stunning outfits, but I do have to say that having a lot of money doesn't always seem to mean you have a lot of fashion sense, though.  What was with the hat that had what looked like a large white palmetto frond sticking straight up from it?  The royal family was, as usual, the epitome of classy good taste. Even Beatrice and Eugenie played it down.  Some of the hats looked more Kentucky Derby than Royal Wedding.


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)

jujube said:


> I loved seeing all the hats but I do have to say that having a lot of money doesn't always seem to mean you have a lot of fashion sense, though.



Well I don’t know about that Jujube!
I agree that there were many Kentucky Derby looking hats


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Mike (May 19, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I checked - round trip airfare from a Midwest city in US to London UK is about $1,500.  PLUS there's lodging/hotel (if you can find a room), and food, transportation while there.  Easily add up to $3 - $4k for one person. I'm guessing most of these wanna-be gate crashers cannot afford to toss that kind of money around.​





Aunt Bea said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if one of the tabloids or TV gossip shows paid the expenses so they can create some nonsense for the news cycle and capitalize on the wedding.



I read in the newspaper that ITV had brought some of them over
to use in the studio while the wedding was happening, but after
they landed and spoke to the producers, they were dropped.

Mike.


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)

Gorgeous picture RaddishRose. Her tiara was simple yet stunning. It really sparkled in the sunlight while they were sitting in the carriage.


----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Gorgeous picture RaddishRose. Her tiara was simple yet stunning. It really sparkled in the sunlight while they were sitting in the carriage.



Tiara....what tiara...I was looking at the train bearer's toothless smile! (The case of the Pageboy's missing teeth!)


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Tiara....what tiara...I was looking at the train bearer's toothless smile! (The case of the train-bearer's missing teeth!)



But that just adds to the charm.


----------



## Butterfly (May 19, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> The game's afoot!nthego:



Love your Jeremy Brett/Sherlock avatar, Meanderer!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2018)

The toothless pageboy is one of the Mulroney twins. 

He is right out of Central Casting, LOL!


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2018)

I guess their mother is a very close friend of Meghan's?


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2018)

Pippa's dress-



Not her fault, they don't sell Arizona Iced Tea over there, but a funny coincidence and a lovely pattern anyway.


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2018)

Radish Rose...


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2018)

IKE said:


> Can I tag along with you Lara ?
> 
> View attachment 52283


Hahaha, what a good sport you are to join in with the ladies :rofl:


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2018)

Check out this car!

silver blue Jaguar E-Type Concept Zero. This vehicle was originally  manufactured in 1968, and has since been converted to electric power


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2018)

Wow, Meghan has come a long way from when she couldn't afford to fix the lock on her car doors so for 5 months she had to crawl through the trunk to get to the drivers seat. I don't get it either but that's what she said.

So that Jaguar is a new car inspired by a 1968 Jaguar? If so, I'll run right down and buy one.


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Pippa's dress-
> 
> View attachment 52294
> 
> Not her fault, they don't sell Arizona Iced Tea over there, but a funny coincidence and a lovely pattern anyway.


OMG :loflRaddishRose

Thats hilarious. Costco sells that ice tea.

Sweet car.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 52296
> 
> Check out this car!
> 
> silver blue Jaguar E-Type Concept Zero. This vehicle was originally manufactured in 1968, and has since been converted to electric power



I wonder if the car is something old, something new, something borrowed, something blue.

The license plate is E190518.


----------



## applecruncher (May 19, 2018)

I know this might sound weird, but imagine having to go to the bathroom really bad.....whether you're a participant, spectator, or even Meghan and Harry.....I would be squirming.  There are no bathroom breaks, and it was a looooong morning. 

It's also amazing that in addition to the perfect weather there were no glitches...nobody fell or stepped on the veil or gown, none of the children threw a tantrum, nobody stumbled on their words, even the horses behaved (think one of the white horses got slightly out of step and the handler quickly corrected the situation). But what if a couple horses had just started to run it would have spoiled the procession.


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2018)

That occurred to me too, applecruncher, when the preacher had an unexpected lengthy sermon (no bathroom breaks), especially when he started talking about fire. I was all there for his thoughts on Love but he lost me with Fire. He even asked the congregation if they drove a car because that requires fire. Huh? Did anyone else feel lost during that part?  must have missed something.


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)

Lara said:


> That occurred to me too, applecruncher, when the preacher had an unexpected lengthy sermon (no bathroom breaks), especially when he started talking about fire. I was all there for his thoughts on Love but he lost me with Fire. He even asked the congregation if they drove a car because that requires fire. Huh? Did anyone else feel lost during that part?  must have missed something.


The ‘fire’ part of the sermon was a bit odd, I agree and the look on both their faces while he was  talking about it was priceless.They almost looked like they were trying hard not to burst out laughing. It was  like the guy wanted to really make the best from his moment in the spotlight and perhaps got a ‘tad’ carried away.
Not that I’m complaining. Like Lara, I was wondering where he was going with it. Lol


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2018)

I think you wrapped it up nicely Aunt Bea, as far as I could tell.


----------



## applecruncher (May 19, 2018)

I agree that particular preacher went on too long, and imo he was a tad too theatrical.  And he lost me with the "fire"...  Of course Meghan & Harry were being polite, but .....while he was speaking I went into the kitchen, fixed another piece of toast and warmed up my coffee.

(There's something about him on Yahoo; haven't read it yet.)


----------



## john19485 (May 19, 2018)

To sick to go


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear that John. I hope its nothing serious. Rest and take care.


----------



## Warrigal (May 19, 2018)

Lara said:


> That occurred to me too, applecruncher, when the preacher had an unexpected lengthy sermon (no bathroom breaks), especially when he started talking about fire. I was all there for his thoughts on Love but he lost me with Fire. He even asked the congregation if they drove a car because that requires fire. Huh? Did anyone else feel lost during that part?  must have missed something.



On the eve of Pentecost I think the imagery of fire was particularly apt.
Remember he was preaching to a very large and mixed audience, many of whom are male.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2018)

In addition to the bathroom breaks, I was wondering what if anything they fed the hundreds of people that took part in the procession, ceremony, etc...


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2018)

I also wondered about bathroom breaks. I'm sure there are rest rooms inside the chapel, but what about all those thousands of people who camped out overnight to catch a glimpse of the royal couple?  I also have to admit that a thought flashed through my head about the bride possibly needing a bathroom break. How would she manage that veil?


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> On the eve of Pentecost I think the imagery of fire was particularly apt.
> Remember he was preaching to a very large and mixed audience, many of whom are male.



Warrigal, I'd forgotten about Pentecost, now the preacher's references to fire makes more sense, but not a lot. But I liked him, he talked too much, but exuded a sense of warmth and friendliness.


----------



## applecruncher (May 19, 2018)

I heard a report on the news that some people had camped out TWO  days just to get a good spot.  Picnic coolers and port-a-potties just don't seem to fit in with Windsor Castle.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 19, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I heard a report on the news that some people had camped out TWO  days just to get a good spot.  Picnic coolers and port-a-potties just don't seem to fit in with Windsor Castle.



Good grief.   I wouldn't even wake up early to watch on TV.


----------



## applecruncher (May 19, 2018)

@ C'est Moi
(...sidebar... people are nuts. We have one of the biggest 4th of July celebrations in the country, and every year there are stories about people with blankets and coolers a day in advance. So looking at that crowd today, well, I would not go within miles of all that.)


----------



## Buckeye (May 19, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> @ C'est Moi
> (...sidebar... people are nuts. We have one of the biggest 4th of July celebrations in the country, and every year there are stories about people with blankets and coolers a day in advance. So looking at that crowd today, well, I would not go within miles of all that.)



Red, White and Boom!  Yep, been there a couple of times, long ago.  I haven't heard an estimate of the crowds at Windsor Castle


----------



## Gary O' (May 19, 2018)

So…I wasn’t all that interested in this

Actually, I’d much rather have an ingrown toenail pulled off with vise grips than sit thru 10 minutes of what’s left of this life, watching pomp

However, seeing my lady had disappeared from the garden, I came in to the cabin watching her watching the wedding

Turns out her good friend’s nephew sang a solo with the choir

Cool sounding group

He did OK, but not my cup
think his name is Paul Lee












I’ll be outside


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2018)

Transcript of Rev. Curry's sermon in black type.

Episcopalian Reverend and civil right's activist, Michael Curry drew from quotes from civil rights leader the Rev. Martin Luther King Jr., American slaves, and a Jesuit theologian mystic, but his sermon did center on the biblical teachings of Jesus for the first 3/4 of the sermon....last quarter not so much.

The Rev. never met Meghan or Harry before the wedding but this is the first 3/4 part of his sermon that I felt was very good:

The late Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. once said, and I quote: “We must discover the power of love, the redemptive power of love. And when we discover that, we will be able to make of this old world a new world. Love is the only way.” There’s power in love. Do not underestimate it. Don’t even over-sentimentalize it. There’s power, power in love. If you don’t believe me, think about a time when you first fell in love. The whole world seemed to center around you and your beloved. 

There’s power, power in love, not just in its romantic forms, but any form, any shape of love. There’s a certain sense in which when you are loved and you know it, when someone cares for you and you know it, when you love and you show it. It actually feels right. There’s something right about it. There’s a reason for it. It has to do with the source. We were made by a power of love. Our lives were meant and are meant to be lived in that love. That’s why we are here. Ultimately the source of love is God himself. The source of all of our lives. 

There's an old medieval poem that says: “Where true love is found, God himself is there.” The New Testament says it this way. “Beloved, let us love one another, because love is of God; And those who love are born of God and know God. Those who not love does not know God. 

Why? For God is love.” There’s power in love. There’s power in love to help and heal when nothing else can. There’s power in love to lift up and liberate when nothing else will. There’s power in love to show us the way to live. 

But love is not only about a young couple. The power of love is demonstrated by the fact that we’re all here. Two young people fell in love, and we all showed up. It’s not just for and about a young couple whom we rejoice with. It’s more than that.

Jesus of Nazareth on one occasion was asked by a lawyer to sum up the essence of the teachings of Moses. He went back and reached back to the Hebrew Scriptures to Deuteronomy and Leviticus, and Jesus said, “You shall love the Lord your God with all your heart, all your soul, all your mind and all your strength. This is the first and great commandment. The second is like it: Love your neighbor as yourself.” Then in Matthew’s version, he added, he said, on these two, love of God and love of neighbor, hang all the law, all the prophets, everything that Moses wrote, everything from the holy prophets, everything in the scriptures, everything that God has been trying to tell the world. Love God, love your neighbors, and while you’re at it, love yourself. 

Someone once said that Jesus began the most revolutionary movement in human history: a movement ground on the unconditional love of God for the world and a movement mandating people to live and love. And in so doing, to change not only their lives but the very life of the world itself! I’m talking about the power, real power, power to change the world. 

If you don’t believe me, well, there were some old slaves in America’s antebellum South who explained the dynamic power of love and why it has the power to transform. They explained it this way. They sang a spiritual even in the midst of their captivity. It’s one that says there is a balm in Gilead, a healing balm, something that can make things right. There is a balm in Gilead to make the wounded whole. There is a balm in Gilead to heal the sin-sick soul. One of the stanzas explains why: It says, if you cannot preach like Peter, you cannot pray like Paul, you just tell the love of Jesus, how he died to save us all. That’s the balm in Gilead. This way of love is the way of life. They got it. 

He died to save us all. He didn’t die for anything he could get out of it. Jesus did not get an honorary doctorate for dying. He wasn’t getting anything out of it. He gave up his life, he sacrificed his life for the good of others, for the well-being of the world, for us. That’s what love is. Love is not selfish or self-centered. Love can be sacrificial, and in so doing, become redemptive. That way of unselfish, sacrificial, redemptive love changes lives. And it can change this world. 

Stop and imagine for a minute. Think and imagine. Think and imagine a world where love is the way. Imagine our homes and families when love is the way. Imagine our neighborhoods and communities where love is the way. Imagine governments and nations where love is the way. Imagine business and commerce when love is the way. Imagine this tired old world when love is the way. 

When love is the way — unselfish, sacrificial, redemptive — when love is the way, then no child will go to bed hungry in this world ever again. When love is the way, we will let justice roll down like a mighty stream, and righteousness like an ever-flowing brook. When love is the way, poverty would become history. When love is the way, the earth will be a sanctuary. When love is the way, we will lay our swords and shields down by the riverside to study war no more. When love is the way, there’s plenty of room for all of God’s children. 

When love is the way, we actually treat each other, well, like we are actually family. When love is the way, we know that God is the source of us all, and we are brothers and sisters and children of God. Brothers and sisters — that’s a new heaven, a new earth, a new world, a new human family. Let me tell you something. Ol’ Solomon was right in the Old Testament. That’s fire....​
This following part of the Rev. Curry's sermon during the Royal Wedding Ceremony is what I thought was mostly unrelated and all of it unnecessary. Plus it added to an already lengthy sermon for a wedding ("fire" here is not about Pentecost imo as suggested by a member):

...French Jesuit Pierre Teilhard de Chardin was arguably one of the great minds, great spirits of the 20th century—a Jesuit, Roman Catholic priest, a scientist, a scholar, a mystic (mystic?). In some of his writings, he said from his scientific background as well as his theological one, that the discovery and harnessing of fire was one of the great scientific and technological discoveries in all of human history. Fire, to a great extent, made human civilization possible. 

Fire made it possible to cook food and to provide sanitary ways of eating, which reduced the spread of disease in its time. Fire made it possible to heat environments, and thereby made human migration around the world a possibility, even into older climates. There was no Bronze Age without fire, no Iron Age without fire, no Industrial Revolution without fire. The advances of science and technology are greatly dependent on the human ability and capacity to take fire and use it for human good.

Anybody get here in a car today, an automobile? Nod your heads if you did; I know there were some carriages. For those of us who came in cars, fire made that possible. I know that the Bible says—and I believe that Jesus walked on water. But I have to tell you I didn’t walk across the Atlantic Ocean to get here. Controlled fire in that plane got me here. Fire makes it possible for us to text and tweet and e-mail and Instagram and Facebook, and otherwise socially be dysfunctional with each other. 

Fire makes all that possible. And de Chardin said that fire was one of the greatest discoveries of all of human history. He then went on to say that if humanity ever harnesses the energy of fire again, if humanity ever captures the energy of love, it would be the second time in history that we have discovered fire.​Dr. King was right: we must discover love, the redemptive power of love. And when we do that, we will make of this old world a new world.
.


----------



## Gary O' (May 19, 2018)

Lara said:


> This following part of the Rev. Curry's sermon during the Royal Wedding Ceremony is what I thought was mostly unrelated and all of it unnecessary. Plus it added to an already lengthy sermon for a wedding:
> 
> ...French Jesuit Pierre Teilhard de Chardin was arguably one of the great minds, great spirits of the 20th century—a Jesuit, Roman Catholic priest, a scientist, a scholar, a mystic (mystic?). In some of his writings, he said from his scientific background as well as his theological one, that the discovery and harnessing of fire was one of the great scientific and technological discoveries in all of human history. Fire, to a great extent, made human civilization possible.
> 
> ...


I kinda thought the same, but I bet he coulda said anything...didn't matter

Bet nobody ever said, 'hey let's go to the royal wedding, maybe they'll have a great sermon!'


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> So…I wasn’t all that interested in this
> 
> Actually, I’d much rather have an ingrown toenail pulled off with vise grips than sit thru 10 minutes of what’s left of this life, watching pomp
> 
> ...



That's so cool, Gary!


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)

A good friends nephew?  Paul Lee? Very cool Gary!

I rather enjoyed the singing part and thought Paul Lee did a great job. 
The music was a big part of the ceremony and I enjoyed the selection they chose. It was very modern yet tasteful.


----------



## applecruncher (May 19, 2018)

I liked the cello player.

btw I saw Sarah Ferguson arrive at the wedding. Did anyone see Prince Andrew or their daughters?


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2018)

Yes, Prince Andrew and his daughters were there...

https://www.eonline.com/photos/2452...ghan-markle-s-royal-wedding-day-photos/847957

I've seen about 5 different pics of Oprah but not smiling in any of them. Did anyone catch her with even the slightest smile?


----------



## Gary O' (May 19, 2018)

Lara said:


> I've seen about 5 different pics of Oprah but not smiling in any of them. Did anyone catch her with even the slightest smile?



Does a suppressed one count?






sorry


compulsion


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)

Maybe she was overcome with emotion!
Maybe she wasn’t happy about having to change outfits last minute. 
I don’t know.


----------



## applecruncher (May 19, 2018)

Polo player Nacho Figueras is a hottie.  :yes:


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)




----------



## applecruncher (May 19, 2018)

Yum!  Saw him in an interview couple days ago; friend of Prince Harry.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 19, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> @ C'est Moi
> (...sidebar... people are nuts. We have one of the biggest 4th of July celebrations in the country, and every year there are stories about people with blankets and coolers a day in advance. So looking at that crowd today, well, I would not go within miles of all that.)



I hear ya.   Every time Apple comes out with a new iPhone, we see those "camping out" goobers at Best Buy.   :lol:


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2018)

Yes Nacho Fergueras & Prince Harry are good friends 




Hes a polo players and a famous model


----------



## applecruncher (May 19, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I hear ya.   Every time Apple comes out with a new iPhone, we see those "camping out" goobers at Best Buy.   :lol:



"Camping out goobers" :lofl:
Apple iPhone, Black Friday, 4th of July, and now Royal Weddings


----------



## applecruncher (May 19, 2018)

IIRC wasn't Fergie excluded (as in not invited) to William/Kate's wedding in 2011 because of that selling access to Royals sting/scandal?


https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.thedailybeast.com/the-rehabilitation-of-fergie-the-comeback-duchess

I just read that although she was invited to Harry/Meghan's wedding she was excluded from an after party and is angry/hurt.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.te...ness-fergie-smarting-todays-wedding-snub/amp/


----------



## Wren (May 20, 2018)

What do you think of Meghans dress worn to the second reception, do you prefer it to the original wedding dress ?


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2018)

Yes I do prefer it to the wedding dress, Wren....but I was surprised she wore a white dress to the reception


----------



## Keesha (May 20, 2018)

Yes it’s beautiful. She has such good taste. 
They make such a handsome couple.


----------



## Lara (May 20, 2018)

The reception dress is beautiful (good photo, wren) but she couldn't have used that for a wedding dress because her shoulders are exposed. 

The fact that it's white just shows that she's a strong confident woman who chooses to wear whatever she wants despite the norms...as long as it doesn't break royal etiquette rules. She does want to please the queen and not offend.


----------



## Keesha (May 20, 2018)

Yes! Strong and independent yet courteous! A perfect combination.


----------



## Lara (May 20, 2018)

Any word yet (or photos) on how the reception went? I heard that Meghan was going to do some public speaking to thank the quests and Harry. I hope Harry didn't get drunk and take his clothes off  (I'm joking. I know it was youthful indiscretion when that happened long ago)


----------



## Ferocious (May 20, 2018)

Wren said:


> What do you think of Meghans dress worn to the second reception, do you prefer it to the original wedding dress ?
> View attachment 52313



I'd look silly in either, Wren.......


----------



## jujube (May 20, 2018)

Wren said:


> What do you think of Meghans dress worn to the second reception, do you prefer it to the original wedding dress ?
> View attachment 52313



I like her wedding dress more but her reception dress is beautiful, too.  

It's so nice to see a bride dressed like a bride, instead of a _hootchie-mama _(watch some episodes of "Say Yes to the Dress" if you want some examples of the latter).  

I had the pleasure of wedding dress shopping with my granddaughter last month and saw some examples of the above.  One bride was having her final fitting of a dress that was slit up the leg to a bare inch from "showing it all".  She was walking around the salon to make sure "_that my leg shows when I walk_".  From what I could overhear, it was for a church wedding, too.  

I'm not saying you have to look like a nun at your wedding, but for heaven's sake don't look like a Vegas showgirl, either.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 20, 2018)

I was checking out the soles of Prince Harry's shoes, no new kicks for the big day!!!


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I was checking out the soles of Prince Harry's shoes, no new kicks for the big day!!!



No messages?


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2018)

I knew someone who actually did that! Since I was a bridesmaid I was also up front and couldn't understand why people behind us were laughing.


----------



## jujube (May 20, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I was checking out the soles of Prince Harry's shoes, no new kicks for the big day!!!



That was probably a good move on his part.  New leather soles are quite often slippery.  "Do you, Harry, take Megan..."  "I dooooooooooo <slip, thud>"

I was surprised that the archbishop or whoever he was, used "Harry" and "Megan" in the ceremony.  I know he did use "Rachel" the first time around as that is her actual first name. If I remember correctly, at Charles and Diana's wedding, their whole proper names (all four in his case) were used and she got the proper order mixed up when she was saying her vows.  I might be mis-remembering but for some reason that sticks in my mind.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 20, 2018)

Lara said:


> Any word yet (or photos) on how the reception went? I heard that Meghan was going to do some public speaking to thank the quests and Harry. I hope Harry didn't get drunk and take his clothes off  (I'm joking. I know it was youthful indiscretion when that happened long ago)



I heard on the news that cameras were not allowed at the reception, dang it.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 20, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I was checking out the soles of Prince Harry's shoes, no new kicks for the big day!!!



I'm sure the butler had them shined within an inch of their lives.   (Or liveryman or whomever is in charge of royal footwear.   )


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2018)

jujube said:


> That was probably a good move on his part.  New leather soles are quite often slippery.  "Do you, Harry, take Megan..."  "I dooooooooooo <slip, thud>"
> 
> I was surprised that the archbishop or whoever he was, used "Harry" and "Megan" in the ceremony.  I know he did use "Rachel" the first time around as that is her actual first name. If I remember correctly, at Charles and Diana's wedding, their whole proper names (all four in his case) were used and she got the proper order mixed up when she was saying her vows.  I might be mis-remembering but for some reason that sticks in my mind.



You're right Jujube, the poor girl did mix up his name a bit.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 20, 2018)

I have seen a few pics of wedding guests; some of them looked quite humorous.   I thought Oprah looked awful in that tight pink getup (shame on Stella McCartney); Amal Clooney's "train" looked silly; Princesses Eugenie and Beatrice both looked dowdy as usual, etc.   Idris Elba looked pretty damn good, though.


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I have seen a few pics of wedding guests; some of them looked quite humorous.   I thought Oprah looked awful in that tight pink getup (shame on Stella McCartney); Amal Clooney's "train" looked silly; Princesses Eugenie and Beatrice both looked dowdy as usual, etc.   Idris Elba looked pretty damn good, though.



Agree Oprah looked terrible.
I thought Amal looked nice.
Victoria Beckham always looks irritated/pissed off, regardless of what she is wearing.
Serena Williams looked quite nice - rarely see her in dressy clothes.
Kate Middleton ...amazing, always stunning.

On another note, apparently Meghan got Harry to quit smoking a couple months ago.  Something about nicotine affecting sperm count, and they want to start a family immediately.

https://www.cheatsheet.com/health-f...why-prince-harry-quit-smoking.html/?a=viewall

btw Amal quit smoking when she started dating George.  (I assume he just didn't like it.)


----------



## Lara (May 20, 2018)

C'est Moi, thank you for bringing my attention to Idris Elba...quite a handsome gentleman. He turned into the DJ for the Reception I read.

Here's Oprah and Idris in this link below entering the church which is the only time I think she smiled. It was downhill from there. This link is the entire 1 hour wedding but Oprah is in the beginning. There is a long royal list of do's and don'ts for what to wear. One rule is nothing too bright so what about Amal? She looked beautiful but lit up like shopping mall (she's not in this video).
https://www.today.com/video/see-full-royal-wedding-of-the-duke-and-duchess-of-sussex-1237525059918
I posted this today in another thread....Apparently, when Oprah got in the church she went to her seating area (same area as the mother of the bride in the quire section) but she "didn't know which seat was hers and looked lost" according to the media...never to smile again. 

The media said she was originally dressed in white and was pressured to change so as not to upstage the bride. Maybe that's what upset her. Again, the media, so whether that's true or not I don't know. Maybe it was those Spanx I heard her once say she wore. Talk about pressure   
_
I feel like this pic right now...a royal gossip _


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2018)

Well, while we're gossiping *I* read that Oprah took a bus ride to the wedding - Oprah? a bus ride? Of course, traffic yesterday was a nightmare.

https://www.eonline.com/news/937143...-to-the-royal-wedding-just-like-everyone-else


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 20, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Well, while we're gossiping *I* read that Oprah took a 3 hr bus ride to the wedding - Oprah? a bus ride? Of course, traffic yesterday was a nightmare.



"Lots of people want to ride with you in the limo, but what you want is someone who will take the bus with you when the limo breaks down." - Oprah Winfrey on the subject of friendship.

I read that Serena Williams was on the bus with Oprah.


----------



## Macfan (May 20, 2018)

Well, if I can't be in the horse drawn carriage, I'm not going. (spoiler - I didn't go) . Don...


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2018)




----------



## jujube (May 20, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I have seen a few pics of wedding guests; some of them looked quite humorous.   I thought Oprah looked awful in that tight pink getup (shame on Stella McCartney); Amal Clooney's "train" looked silly; *Princesses Eugenie and Beatrice both looked dowdy as usual*, etc.   Idris Elba looked pretty damn good, though.



What IS it with them with the zombie eye makeup and the grumpy looks?  They wore the most hideous hats to Will and Kate's wedding.  I was interested in seeing what they'd wear this time.  Not bad, just as you said, dowdy.



applecruncher said:


> *Victoria Beckham always looks irritated/pissed off, regardless of what she is wearing*.



How DOES one perfect a permanent pissy face?  She does it so well.


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2018)

jujube said:


> ...................
> How DOES one perfect a permanent pissy face?  She does it so well.



Ah, yes, good description for Victoria Beckham.  Yet, her hubby David is always smiling...so handsome and personable.  Go figure.


----------



## Lara (May 20, 2018)

Dare I mention the Queen? Why didn't she smile? Not even once. In fact, she looked angry about something the whole time.


----------



## jujube (May 20, 2018)

Lara said:


> Dare I mention the Queen? Why didn't she smile? Not even once. In fact, she looked angry about something the whole time.



Hemorrhoids, probably.  Royal ones, at that.  Or is that haemorrhoids in England?   We have them here, too, but I think they're all in Congress and the House.


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2018)

I thought I saw the Queen smile once, I think after getting out of the car. She's not known for smiling, but I don't think she looked angry.


----------



## Lara (May 20, 2018)

I only saw the Queen in the Chapel and this is all I saw. I do love the Queen. I think she's remarkable. But I hate to see her unhappy.


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2018)

On TV Queen's outfit was a glaring bright green; looks better in that photo. True, she doesn't look happy but imo she rarely does.

btw I really liked color of Doria's outfit...a soft green..... didn't see her smiling either but she was more emotional, which is understandable.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 20, 2018)

Doria looked lovely; Meghan looks very much like her mother.   I wonder how Doria's life will change now?  (And I really like that name... Doria.)


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2018)

After the engagement was announced Doria had private security - I think the Royal Family paid for it.

Doria had to quit her job as a social worker. Once it got out where she worked the appearances and calls from the media, etc. were non-stop and interferred with operations.  She's considering opening a small yoga studio when things settle down.


----------



## Lara (May 21, 2018)

I love Doria. She is such a gentle quiet soul, and has a kind genuine smile. She's a sweetheart for sure. I hope someone compensates her for her lost job.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 21, 2018)

I don't care much about the wedding.  Started to watch a story about it and was bored to death with it.


----------



## Mike (May 21, 2018)

jujube said:


> I was surprised that the archbishop or whoever he was



He is Justin Welby, the Archbishop of Canterbury, the highest
in the Church of England after the Queen.

He was an oil executive for 11 years before he became a priest,
so knows that people would like to hear their names as the ones
in daily use and not what it says on the Birth Certificate.

Prince Harry's names are: Henry Charles Albert David, none that
he uses daily.

Read about Justin Welby here. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justin_Welby

Mike.


----------



## Ferocious (May 21, 2018)

Oooooooooooh, you lot are taking a chance talking about the Queen looking miserable or fed up.  You all must remember that Meghan is now Royalty and she may demand that you all be dragged to the 'Tower', and have your 'eads chopped off for talking about her new 'Grannie' like that.......ha ha ha


----------



## Lara (May 21, 2018)

"...all be dragged to the Tower and have our 'eads chopped off?!"


----------



## applecruncher (May 21, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't care much about the wedding.  Started to watch a story about it and was bored to death with it.



Aawww, that's a shame.


----------



## Lara (May 21, 2018)

Braless with a plunging neckline and bare shoulders in the Chapel of the Royal Wedding?! This one breaks multiple rules of royal etiquette. I like her dress a lot BUT....

Chloe Mandley is the fiancé of a friend of Harry's. She wore a spaghetti strap dress when her shoulders should be covered in church, she's braless, a plunging neckline when baring her breasts is inappropriate in the Chapel, and she's not suppose to wear anything that may draw attention from the Bride and the Queen. FAIL.


----------



## CeeCee (May 21, 2018)

I loved all the hats, especially Camilla's.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 21, 2018)

OMG ------> ROFL at the pic above !!!!!   :-D


----------



## Falcon (May 21, 2018)

Nice  wrack !   CHLOE


----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2018)

Camilla's hat!


----------



## Lara (May 21, 2018)

And then there was Jennifer Lopez as she arrived at St. George Chapel in her Hat! And shoulders covered! Good girl!
(it really is Lopez but of course not a guest) Calm down, Falcon :laugh:


----------



## Falcon (May 21, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I loved all the hats, especially Camilla's.
> 
> View attachment 52349



BTW,   That's  ME  standing behind  Camilla.    Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## CeeCee (May 21, 2018)

Falcon said:


> BTW,   That's  ME  standing behind  Camilla.    Just thought I'd mention that.



is that why it looks like there's a section with some meat missing??


----------



## Falcon (May 21, 2018)

Well  I was  HUNGRY !   What else  can I say?


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I loved all the hats, especially Camilla's.
> 
> View attachment 52349



Omg! It’s a luncheon buffet!!:lofl:


----------



## jujube (May 21, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I loved all the hats, especially Camilla's.
> 
> View attachment 52349



Hat designed by the House of Kroger.  Well, they do call her The Rottweiler; gotta keep 'em fed or they turn mean.  

Chuck looks like he's pretty narked about having to wait until after the wedding to have a snack.


----------



## IKE (May 21, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (May 21, 2018)

Falcon said:


> BTW,   That's  ME  standing behind  Camilla.    Just thought I'd mention that.



Waiting on some leftovers from the hat??   :rofl:


----------



## Lara (May 21, 2018)

What a beautiful photo of Prince Harry and Meghan's Royal family, Ike. Thanks for posting it!

What happened to Camilla's fluffy feather hat? It looks like she took it off, set it down on a seat, and someone sat on it. Kate's hats are always my favorites. She always looks good.


----------



## Falcon (May 21, 2018)

Beautiful  picture  of the family.  OMG,  Look  @  all the kids !

Don't  they have any condoms  in the UK ?


----------



## Lara (May 21, 2018)

haha Falcon. True, there are 10 kids and only 9 adults!


----------



## Ferocious (May 21, 2018)

_Oooooooooooh, you lot are taking a chance talking about the Queen looking miserable or fed up. You all must remember that Meghan is now Royalty and she may demand that you all be dragged to the 'Tower', and have your 'eads chopped off for talking about her new 'Grannie' like that.......ha ha ha


_


----------



## justfred (May 22, 2018)

I think you are safe. It was Elizabeth 1 not this one that used to say  "Off with their heads" if they said the wrong thing


----------



## Laurie (May 22, 2018)

Mike said:


> He is Justin Welby, the Archbishop of Canterbury, the highest
> in the Church of England after the Queen.
> 
> He was an oil executive for 11 years before he became a priest,
> ...



Canterbury was only marginally involved, as a guest cleric.  

St George's is a Royal "Peculiar", and the Dean is directly responsible to HM, not to Welby.

The Dean was in charge on the day.


----------



## Laurie (May 22, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Beautiful  picture  of the family.  OMG,  Look  @  all the kids !
> 
> Don't  they have any condoms  in the UK ?



Why limit your family if someome else is paying for them and looking after them?


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Beautiful  picture  of the family.  OMG,  Look  @  all the kids !
> 
> Don't  they have any condoms  in the UK ?



Some of those kids are the children of Meghans' friend, and not members of the royal family


----------



## Ferocious (May 22, 2018)

Lara said:


> "...all be dragged to the Tower and have our 'eads chopped off?!"




Brilliant reply, Lara


----------



## Lara (May 22, 2018)

Thanks Ferocious :laugh: 

Meghan is so much like Disney's Cinderella...even down to the evil stepsister and stepbrother


----------



## applecruncher (May 22, 2018)

This article has an interesting video about Meghan's relatives who were not invited to the wedding:

Pic of a group arriving at London airport :laugh:    check at 4:55 on video

The long letter to Harry (from half-brother) is pathetic.....what a cuckoo-bird.    (actually he sounds dangerous...arrested for holding gun to gf's head)

http://www.nickiswift.com/122761/meghan-markles-family-isnt-invited-royal-wedding/


----------



## Laurie (May 23, 2018)

I can think of a whole bunch of my relatives who I woul be reluctant to invite to a Royal bunfight!


----------



## Mike (May 23, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> The long letter to Harry (from half-brother) is pathetic.....what a cuckoo-bird.    (actually he sounds dangerous...arrested for holding gun to gf's head)



Her nephew, who might be this mans son, was caught trying
to get into a Kingston upon Thames nightclub with a knife!

He says for protection, because President Trump said that
London is a war zone.
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...ephew-brought-knife-kingston-nightclub-trump/

Mike.


----------



## Keesha (May 23, 2018)

Lara..... you’ll like this.


----------



## Lara (May 23, 2018)

Wow Keesha...that's crazy! the sisters are hilarious :rofl:


----------



## IKE (May 23, 2018)

The after the wedding open carriage rides.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2018)

I still can't get the scoop on why Meghan's mother was alone at the wedding. 


Every time  someone mentions it on TV they immediately go into her father's problems and her father's side.

What about Doria? No sister, brother, niece, nephew, good friends that may have accompanied her? She seems so sweet. Who is she?


----------



## Lara (May 23, 2018)

I've been think about Doria too and this is my conclusion: Originally seats were probably saved in the Quire section for the father, half-sis and half-bro. They ended up not being there which left at least 3 empty spaces next to Doria (mother-of-the bride). Oprah was not far, she should have moved over but maybe felt she wouldn't be following royal protocol to place herself next to the mother of the bride. At the end, thankfully Prince Charles came over to Doria, gave her his arm and escorted her out of the chapel.

That was the only glitch in the whole wedding which is remarkable, as weddings go. Doria is certainly a gentle quiet soul with a sweet smile and twinkle in her eye as a proud and happy mom would have.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2018)

Yes Lara, at least 3 empty spaces. I wish the poor lady could have had at least one friend with her. Actually I don't think the hlf sis and bro were ever invited from the git go.


----------



## Lara (May 23, 2018)

Here are two interesting photos. 

Apparently Doria wasn't sitting alone for long...unless the woman in pink changed her seat after she sat down.

Of course, the media only shows the one where she looks all alone. 

(btw, that's Serena Williams in the back...probably sitting next to Oprah not pictured...where's Stedman? Oprah came alone)


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2018)

Oh well, that's better. Thanks for showing that Lara. I'll believe the lady in pink came a bit later and stayed there.


----------



## Laurie (May 23, 2018)

It is not up to her to invite a friend but the bride.

The security implications of sitting directly across from HM in at our current security threat level, officially at  Severe, would have been horrendous.


----------



## Lara (May 23, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Oh well, that's better. Thanks for showing that Lara. I'll believe the lady in pink came a bit later and stayed there.



Yes. the woman in pink with the purple hat was there for the vows and stayed there (2nd photo far right edge) until Prince Charles came to escort Doria out of the Chapel. 

I think the media only shows an early photo of Doria in the Chapel before all the guests arrived and before the wedding started. Doria was not sitting alone during the wedding ceremony. And she's probably thrilled that she didn't have to sit with Meghan's father who divorced her when Meghan was only 6 yrs old and apparently has a criminal record.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2018)

Thank you Lara.


----------



## applecruncher (May 23, 2018)

Oh, brother.  

Samantha Markle strikes again, accusing Doria of "cashing in" (whatever that's supposed to mean).

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/63396...ister-mum-doria-ragland-photos-royal-wedding/


----------



## Lara (May 23, 2018)

Pay no mind to it. Samantha recently changed her last name to Markle too since the royal connection of Meghan's. She just wants attention and fame at the expense of her family. She's low-life.


----------



## applecruncher (May 23, 2018)

Yeah, and I doubt her book will even find an audience....or a publisher.


----------



## Ferocious (May 28, 2018)

Lara said:


> Braless with a plunging neckline and bare shoulders in the Chapel of the Royal Wedding?! This one breaks multiple rules of royal etiquette. I like her dress a lot BUT....
> 
> Chloe Mandley is the fiancé of a friend of Harry's. She wore a spaghetti strap dress when her shoulders should be covered in church, she's braless, a plunging neckline when baring her breasts is inappropriate in the Chapel, and she's not suppose to wear anything that may draw attention from the Bride and the Queen. FAIL.


Fail??     Hmmmmm,  I don't think so.....ha ha ha


----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 2, 2018)

Whilst my care-factor is minimal, in this case I wish them both the best ...... BUT would not be the least surprised if, a few years down the track, this does not go well.
The track-record of 'royal' male fidelity is hardly impressive - and this poor bride has more stacked against her than Dianna or any of the other wives entering 'the firm' in recent decades.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 3, 2018)

If they breed there will certainly be concerns about DNA tests 100 years or so down the line.

I am a bit puzzled by your reference to male fertility.

So far as I am aware, none of Prince Albert's, and therefore Victoria's, male progeny have had any trouble with impregnation.


----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 3, 2018)

I never said "_fertility_".  I said "_*fidelity*_".

Big difference.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 3, 2018)

Apologies, vision problems.

I have no argument with that!


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 3, 2018)

When I saw them getting into their $500,000 sports car that did it for me.

Who the heck needs a $500,000 sports car even if you are royalty.

It's obnoxious.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 3, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> When I saw them getting into their $500,000 sports car that did it for me.
> 
> Who the heck needs a $500,000 sports car even if you are royalty.
> 
> It's obnoxious.



"Did it for you"?  Did what for you? 

If you did a little bit of basic research you would find that Harry does NOT own that Jaguar - they were simply using it for that brief ride. It was not "their" sports car.

Sheesh.


----------



## Lara (Jun 3, 2018)

Money said:
			
		

> And though no price has been publicly released for Meghan Markel's dress, we do have an idea about how much custom Givenchy dresses cost: When Kim Kardashian wore one at her 2014 wedding to Kanye West, it was valued at $500,000. Amal Clooney's dress also cost 500,000.


Wait. You mean Meghan's wedding dress cost the same amount as a Jaguar sports car??? And a wedding dress is only worn once!

Are you kidding me?!! Hmm, let me think, which one would I want  Yeah that's a tough one 
`


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 3, 2018)

Lara said:


> Wait. You mean Amal's dress cost the same amount as a Jaguar sports car???
> 
> Are you kidding me?!! Hmm, let me think, which one would I want  Yeah that's a tough one



I'd rather just have the $500k to buy something I REALLY want.


----------



## Ferocious (Jun 4, 2018)

If Meghan were to auction her wedding dress now, she'd get $millions, as those fanatical collectors would go bananas to buy it......could be a smart bit of business....


----------



## Lara (Jun 4, 2018)

Well, she won't wear it again and she likely has to pay for it herself, so I'm guessing she will eventually auction it off. 

She seems too practical to keep in...and smart like you say.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2018)

Ferocious said:


> If Meghan were to auction her wedding dress now, she'd get $millions, as those fanatical collectors would go bananas to buy it......could be a smart bit of business....


  I actually think she might be unable able to do right for wrong if she were to sell the dress now. Naysayers would insist the shine was already dulling on the brand new union , tat she had no sentimental feel for the wedding day etc, etc..


----------



## Laurie (Jun 4, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> When I saw them getting into their $500,000 sports car that did it for me.
> 
> Who the heck needs a $500,000 sports car even if you are royalty.
> 
> It's obnoxious.



A little limited in outlook I feel.

If we were all limited to what we need, rather than what we would like, or desire, the world wooed be a poor place (and luxuty goods makers woul be jobless!).

So far as the dress goes, such items normally go on display, and will, at times, be shown at various exhibitions around the  country.

That way they continue to make money for charity.


----------

